# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Khách hàng tranh từng suất mua Nhà Và Đất trong cơn lốc khu đất

## tenten

Biên độ tăng giá gọn và mạnh của đặc điểm nhà liền thổ, Nhà Phố sống thành phố Hồ Chí Minh giữa những năm vừa qua, đặc biệt là trong cơn “sốt đất” vừa qua đang làm sản phẩm này được giới đầu tư tranh mua từng suất, khác biệt cùng với các dịch vụ ở môi trường trung tâm Đông TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

giá Nhà Phố TP. Thủ Đức không ngừng 35% vào 3 tháng

Đất Lô, nhà liền thổ đã trở thành phương thức mong muốn tìm mua cũng như thanh toán sống động nhất thị trường TP. Hồ Chí Minh vào 2 tháng trở lại đây. nhân tố khan hiếm đi cùng cổ điển chuộng nắm giữ khu đất của người Việt làm giá chỉ đặc điểm này thường xuyên leo thang, nhất là địa điểm TP. Thủ Đức.

Anh Đặng Thanh Toàn, chuyên viên môi giới tại khu vực TP. Thủ Đức cho thấy, chỉ trong tầm nửa tháng gần đây, anh tiếp cả chục lượt khách đổ về khu Đông tìm mua ngôi nhà liền thổ. với những yêu cầu mua đất thổ cư, Đất Nền tuy khan hàng nhưng rất nhiều còn dịch vụ giao dịch thanh toán, riêng biệt thự/nhà phố cũng như Nhà Và Đất Thương Mại thì hầu như hết hàng sơ cấp cho, chỉ mất thể mua chênh từ thanh toán giao dịch thứ cung cấp.



tìm hiểu thêm : Đất Nền Happy Home Cà Mau xuất hiện mức giá bán từ là 1.2 tỷ

“Chỉ trong 1 tháng ngắn ngủi, một nhà phố giá bán từ 12 tỷ việt nam đồng, tăng lên 14 tỷ mà khách nhưng vẫn tranh nhau mua, đồng ý chênh để chiếm được suất nắm giữ. còn mới tuần trước xuất hiện hộ gia đình đi định cư Canada, bán lại nhà phố 54m2 tại khu vực Thạnh Mỹ Lợi, Q.2 với giá chỉ rộng 6,5 tỷ đồng (tương đương 110 triệu/m2), giờ nghe đâu xuất hiện người hỏi sang nhượng lại từ nhà còn mới với giá chỉ 7 tỷ việt nam đồng mà người ta chưa bán. Biết căn nhà liền thổ đội giá nhanh nhưng vào 1 tháng vừa mới qua giá bán tăng quá nhiều, dù là vậy người mua nhưng vẫn tranh nhau săn tìm đặc điểm này, đặc biệt ở khu vực TP. Thủ Đức”, anh Toàn san sẻ.

thành phố Thủ Đức là khu vực xuất hiện biến động giá chỉ Nhà Và Đất rao bán tối đa trên TP.HCM vào quý 1/2021 vừa qua. Ảnh minh họa

Nhà Đất đã không ngừng là vậy, Nhà Và Đất Thương mại dịch vụ còn đội giá mạnh hơn. tại khu vực các tuyến chính của trung tâm Thủ Thiêm, An Phú, những ngôi nhà phố có giá bán 30-50 tỷ VNĐ, đang sang nhượng lại cùng với mức không giảm rộng 20% so với giá thời điểm cuối năm 2020 vẫn có khá nhiều giao dịch thanh toán lặng lẽ chốt bán thắng lợi. Sau 1-2 tháng nay, từng nhà phố dịch vụ thương mại có thể gia tăng 2-3 tỷ VNĐ khi sang tay lại, nhiều ngôi nhà liền thổ 300-400m2 mới đăng bán 20 tỷ đồng tháng trước hiện nay đã xuất hiện giá bán 22-23 tỷ việt nam đồng, trong những lúc căn nhà tiếp giáp cũng “mềm mại” ngày càng tăng cả tỷ mỗi căn. tuy nhiên do nguồn hàng ít, số lượng hàng hóa có nhu cầu sang nhượng lại rất ít nên dân dự án thường phải canh me cũng như quyết đoán "chốt đơn" nếu không muốn nguồn hàng rơi vào tay người khác.

Dữ liệu báo cáo môi trường quý 1/2021 từ Batdongsan.com.vn cho biết, TP. Thủ Đức khi là khu vực có tốc độ tăng giá nhà liền thổ tối đa thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, đạt tới không giảm 35% đối với giá mở bán quý 4/2020 trước kia. Thậm chí biên độ đội giá Nhà Phố tại TP. Thủ Đức còn vượt xa cả 3 địa điểm đang được nóng về Nhà Và Đất là Cần Giờ, Bình Chánh và ngôi nhà Bè. trong đó giá bán nhà liền thổ tại địa điểm trung tâm Q.2 và Q9 không nghỉ mạnh mẽ nhất, trung bình từ 25-40%. nếu trong quý mới đây, giá căn nhà tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh chỉ không nghỉ tầm 2-4% thì giá Đất Lô Nền, căn nhà liền thổ trên toàn thành phố không nghỉ trung bình 15-30%, nơi đây mức không nghỉ kỷ lục trong khoảng time 3 tháng ngắn ngủi.

khan hiếm đầu cung khi là nhân tố chính

đào bới trong thực tế môi trường cũng chỉ ra, cửa sở hữu căn nhà liền thổ tại TP. HCM ngày càng trở nên hẹp khi quỹ đất nội thành, nhất là sống các "tâm điểm" mới giống như TP. Thủ Đức khan hiếm dần qua các năm. đầu cung ngôi nhà liền thổ mới thực hành đang có chiều hướng ít dần băng qua các năm. nhằm săn được một sản phẩm sơ cung cấp, khách hàng phải cạnh tranh rất gắt gao, còn giao dịch sang nhượng tại thị trường thứ cấp thì phải trực tiếp gật đầu mức chênh trung bình từ 20-30% từng giao dịch.

Tính đến hiện tại, TP. Hồ Chí Minh xuất hiện tầm 3-4 dự án nhà liền thổ còn mới kế hoạch chào bán cùng với nguồn cung chỉ vài chục căn. lân cận 1 dự án Nhà Và Đất tại huyện ngôi nhà Bè đang được lên kế hoạch rao bán thời điểm cuối quý 2, khu Đông chỉ mất vài dự án nhà liền thổ mở bán sơ cấp cho. bên cạnh 54 căn biệt thự của Vạn Phúc City thực hành tại địa điểm Hiệp Bình Phước, QL 13 và 27 ngôi nhà thấp tầng ở trong một dự án công trình đô thị trên P. Phước Thiện, Q9, đầu cung đáng chú ý nhất ngày nay thuộc sở hữu dự án công trình Nhà Và Đất dịch vụ thương mại Precia Riverside do công ty Rio Land phát triển tại khu vực trung tâm quận 2. dự án công trình này ở giữa trung tâm dân ở hiện tại hữu của phường An Phú, giáp với 2 khu căn nhà đẳng cấp Precia và d’Lusso cùng với quy mô chỉ mất 15 căn (diện tích quy hoạch 400m2, bao gồm 1 tầng hầm và 4 tầng nổi). hiện nay, Precia Riverside đang được bước vào thời kỳ hoàn thiện, sẵn sàng mang đến quý khách có nhu cầu ở ngay.



xem thêm : chưa đến 600 triệu đã hoàn toàn có thể đầu tư căn hộ Tây Đô Plaza Hậu Giang

theo san sẻ từ thay mặt đại diện đơn vị phát triển dự án công trình, do nguồn cung hiếm hoi, nên nhiều dịch vụ Nhà Đất địa chỉ độc đắc, chuẩn bị mang lại khách vào sống gần càng hiếm, cạnh tranh nhau suất mua càng gắt gao. lợi thế vị trí ven con sông, lại ở ngay trung tâm kinh tế - trung tâm tài chính của TP. Thủ Đức cùng nhiều cơ chế giảm giá giống như khuyến mãi gói thiết kế bên trong 1 tỷ đồng, chiết khấu có thêm 5%... khiến Precia Riverside thu hút không ít nhà đầu tư mới mẻ.

chia sẻ trên chương trình công bố report online, ông Nguyễn Quốc Anh, P.TGĐ Batdongsan.com.vn đánh giá, xu hướng tìm tòi Bất Động Sản tại thành phố trong những tháng thời điểm đầu năm 2021 đang được tập trung chủ yếu trong loại hình nhà liền thổ cũng như Đất Lô Nền dự án công trình. Lý Do khiến giá chỉ căn nhà liền thổ cũng như Đất Lô Nền không giảm cao bắt nguồn từ tâm lý chuộng nhà gắn với khu đất, người Việt xem việc nắm giữ Nhà Đất như 1 bảo chứng an toàn mang đến dòng tiền và là tài sản nhằm dành tăng lãi cao mang lại con cháu trong tương lai. cùng với chính là sự hiếm có ngày càng nghiêm trọng vùng đất trung tâm Thành phố mang tên Bác, càng về trung hạn nhà liền thổ tiếp tục càng biến thành khoản dự án "phỏng tay" khó dàng mua đc.

----------

